# Unshod Horse Being Taken for Trial



## lynn3765 (Dec 14, 2011)

Good morning ...I am going to be taking a horse on trial..here is my problem. The horse is currently and has always been ridden and jumped (upwards of 4 feet) without shoes. My concern of course is if the horse comes up lame, not due to actual injury but due to the problem with going barefoot on different property. The riding rings have excellent footing but we do have a hard driveway that can get littered with small pebbles and such as most barns do. On the other hand, if I insist on the horse being shod, at my expense, prior to taking her for trial, that could also induce soreness.

Not sure what the actual question is  I guess I am looking more for advice or feelings. Foot soreness due to a lack of shoes is not necessarily major and in most cases wouldn't require vet or farrrier intervention..just stall rest and, hmmm...shoes 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Until you actually sign a sales contract and hand over money for the horse, you have no say in whether or not the animal is shod, and no rights to do so.

If you're so concerned about it, don't take the horse on trial. Not every horse needs to be shod, even those that jump. You're looking for problems where there aren't yet any.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

The trial agreements I have made usually say illness or preexisting condition is sellers responsibility, injury is the potential buyers responsibility up to the purchase price. Sorry buy if you have the horse on trial and it comes up lame under your care, Id say it is your problem to fix. You have an obligation to return the horse in the same condition you leased it. Ever thought of easy boots ?


----------



## lynn3765 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Speed..yes..I left that out. I realize the shoeing prior to trial would have to be with owner's permission and agreement and you rightly indicated a problem doesn't exist at the moment, which is why I was just looking for thoughts 

Joe, agreed. As I indicated, usually that type of soreness just needs stall rest but I also realize that the vet bills related to any injuries/illnesses while in my care are my responsibility..I don't have issues with that. I had forgotten about easy boots though ..might be an avenue if it becomes a concern.


----------

